

Pinterest just figured out how to make shopping awesome - hepha1979
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2013/12/12/pinterest-just-figured-out-how-to-make-shopping-awesome/

======
simbolit
is it just me, or is this article just a (possibly unpaid) advertisement for
target and pinterest?

